
Ask HN: Best Office Chair? - _bxg1
My home desk-chair is nearly ten years old at this point, and wasn&#x27;t anything special even when it was new. This is starting to become pretty noticeable now that I&#x27;m using it for eight hours every day.<p>Anybody have recommendations for their favorite office&#x2F;desk chair? I don&#x27;t want anything huge or ungainly, and ideally not one of those garish &quot;gamer chairs&quot;. Something minimalist but comfy, and durable, and good for your back. I&#x27;ve really enjoyed those mesh-based chairs in the past, though I don&#x27;t remember any specific brands.
======
Someone1234
Steelcase Leap.

I went and sat in a bunch of high end office chairs including the Herman
Miller Aeron, Herman Miller Embody, and Steelcase Gesture. I feel like the HM
chairs are a lot more "opinionated" about how you sit, and sitting wrong will
be punished with pain (e.g. back of the legs for folding your legs under the
chair). I have heard that shorter people find them more comfortable though
(6'1" here).

The Steelcase Gesture is a good chair too, but the arms on the Leap are leaps
and bounds better (fixed Vs. semi-lock on the Gesture). I just feel like for
computer/mouse users, having fixed arms makes a lot more sense than infinitely
moveable ones that don't lock as well.

It was absolutely the right decision to spend almost $1K on a chair. I've
already owned it longer than any other chair and it remains comfortable after
a few initial weeks of tweaking.

~~~
moepstar
I find the not-really-locking arms on the Gesture infuriating - this is my
chair, i sit on it each and every day and after some initial adjustment i
don't expect it to move, like, at all :/

~~~
wink
While they are not "locking" it happens to me like once a month that I move
the chair too near to the desk and twist them. It hardly ever happens with my
elbows, so this might not be a problem for other people.

------
vlokshin
Just went pretty deep in researching these...

If you're not budget conscious, look at the Herman Miller Aeron, Steelcase
Leap V2, Steelcase Gesture, or Humanscale Freedom. Budget, seems to be a
serious crapshoot. Lots of people like the top end Ikea chairs and those will
cost 1/4 as much, but depends on if they fit your body and if you're ok with
rigid arms.

Steelcase Leap V2 seems like the winner to me. Most adjustable, with a soft
seat (Aeron has hard edged bottom mesh... and looks like an insect).
Humanscale Freedom with headrest looks best IMO but not as comfortable and
couldn't find good remanufactured ones.

Lots of refurbished/second hand options.

I ended up going with a remanufactured (starts with refurbished, gets cleaned
up nicely, reupholstered and rebuilt). Half price for a chair that I hope
feels like new.

BTOD ([https://www.btod.com/](https://www.btod.com/)) and Crandall
([https://www.crandalloffice.com/](https://www.crandalloffice.com/)) look like
they sell the same product (and Crandall is the "factory" for both). If you go
this route, see what price works better for you after promo codes and tax are
factored in.

I went with this BTOD Leap V2: [https://www.btod.com/steelcase-
leap-v2](https://www.btod.com/steelcase-leap-v2). Ordered yesterday. Fingers
crossed that it feels like new.

I can't believe a great $300 or $400 (new) chair that's fully adjustable
doesn't exist.

~~~
aggie
I have a fully-adjustable chair from Office Depot similar to this one for
$350: [https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/448575/WorkPro-
Quantu...](https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/448575/WorkPro-
Quantum-9000-Series-Ergonomic-Mid/)

$450 for separate lumbar support:
[https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/9518879/WorkPro-12000...](https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/9518879/WorkPro-12000-Ergonomic-
MeshFabric-Managerial-Mid/)

~~~
vlokshin
Head good things about the WorkPros. Wish the design was a bit better.

How long have you had it and how do you like it?

I'm surprised there isn't a modern/stylish chair that can compete with
HM/Steelcase and hit the $400ish range. Maybe I just don't understand enough
about the materials and manufacturing costs necessary, but seems like this
should be doable -- and the deeper I research brands who try this (like
Autonomous.ai), the more I read about the chairs being creaky, poppy, and
sometimes uncomfortable.

A Casper/Purple/Saatva for office chairs seems ripe for this climate (WFH).

------
chiefsucker
If you want something minimalist I can recommend the HÅG Capisco. It looks a
little bit weird, but is really comfy once you get used to it. The chair
supports active sitting which means you won’t sit in one position for eight
hours straight, instead the chair will invite you to move around and try out
other seating positions which will inevitably lead to more movement and
stronger muscles.

[https://store.flokk.com/us/en-gb/products/hag-
capisco?store=...](https://store.flokk.com/us/en-gb/products/hag-
capisco?store=auto)

~~~
hasperdi
I second this recommendation.

HAG Capisco is not cheap, it is an investment (that will hopefully last for at
least 10 years). It fixed my chronic neck pain using regular office chairs.

Before buying it, I suggest you go to a retail shop / showroom to try it.

~~~
freeqaz
They have a 90 day return policy and, if you live near a store (they have one
in SF), you can return it to the store easily.

If you do try to return the chair, note that it's a PITA to disassemble.

------
dejawu
I know for many of us a chair is a worthwhile long-term investment, but for
those of us on a budget, I can recommend the IKEA Markus. It's sturdy, costs
less than $200, looks nice, and I routinely sit in it for hours without
getting uncomfortable.

I also hear you can get Aerons and other similar chairs for around $300 on
Craigslist/FB marketplace when companies are trying to offload them en masse.

~~~
muzani
I prefer the Malkolm over Markus. But mine is falling apart after 4 years.
Great chair, though.

------
jonah
Steelcase Leap. I've had mine for maybe 17 years and it still works perfectly
and looks good. I find it far more comfortable that those mesh chars like the
Aeron (its main competitor back when I bought it).

They also have fantastic warranties, I had it maybe 12 years when the gas
strut failed, the tech drove up from 2 towns away to replace it the next day
in my home office.

~~~
_bxg1
That sounds great, but woof, it is expensive ($1,036 normally, $880 right now
for those following along at home). Seeing as I'm hoping to be back in an
office a few months from now, I was hoping to ideally spend more in the
$100-$300 range.

~~~
mattm
If you're in the Bay Area, you can get them used on CL in that range. That's
how I got mine.

~~~
brundolf
I am not, but maybe they can be found in Austin too

~~~
jonah
There seem to be a few:
[https://austin.craigslist.org/search/fua?query=steelcase+lea...](https://austin.craigslist.org/search/fua?query=steelcase+leap)
and
[https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/austin/search/?query=st...](https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/austin/search/?query=steelcase%20leap&latitude=30.2677&longitude=-97.7475&radiusKM=65&vertical=C2C&sort=BEST_MATCH)

Look at other local sources as well.

------
eHNTi
None!

I use a very uncomfy IKEA wooden step to sit on. I've got a standing desk for
years and had a treadmill for a while. But those are loud and take up too much
space.

You don't WANT to be comfortable. You need to move your body and be forced to
stand up as much as you can. Otherwise your body will wither. Every artificial
"support" will tell you body it doesn't need to support that part on it's own.

That's true for all walks of life really. Don't be too comfy. Nature will find
a way to fuck you over.

~~~
inertiatic
I don't think being comfortable when you're supposed to be comfortable and be
able to focus on other things is a bad thing.

You can be uncomfortable outside of your focus or leisure time and be
perfectly healthy.

------
abinaya_rl
Proud owner of Steelcase Leap V2

I find the Leap more comfortable for sitting long periods of time. The Leap
also allows me to sit on one of my legs (I know, not a good idea), while the
Aeron makes this impossible. The Leap also has more adjustments for the arms
which I move quite often. Regardless of the chair model, take frequent breaks
and our back does not made for long sitting!

------
Tepix
I researched the same thing yesterday. Looking for something that promotes
"active sitting". I came up with this list (for the German market). Most are
quite pricey (in the 500-1000€ range):

○ Viasit F1 Move

○ Sedus Swing Up

○ Profim Accis Pro

○ Aeris 3Dee

○ Köhl Anteo Up with AirSeat

○ Rovo .. "Ergo Balance" models

YMMV. Bodies are different etc. I'm very interested in hearing about more
options as I haven't ordered just yet.

~~~
evook
The Haider Bioswing series is missing in this list.

~~~
Tepix
Thanks. I guess the chairs recommended by AGR are all of interest:

[https://www.agr-ev.de/de/ratgeber-
produkte/produkte/2837-akt...](https://www.agr-ev.de/de/ratgeber-
produkte/produkte/2837-aktiv-buerostuehle)

------
kccqzy
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15733672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15733672)

------
hansvs
I've been using the Swopper
([https://www.aeris.de/en/swopper/](https://www.aeris.de/en/swopper/)), a
swivel stool which is similar to sitting on an exercise ball. The stool is
built on top of a spring fitted shaft, which means you can _bounce_ up and
down while sitting. Additionally the shaft is attached to the base with a free
swinging joint, meaning that you can rock around 360 degrees.

The whole design rational is about keeping your legs active while you are
sitting. In order to sit on the stool, you need to continually balance
yourself using your legs and back. I've had a few friend sit down on it,
completely unaware of this, and fall off immediately. It can be tiring but
really I've gotten use to it and can sit for hours without problems.

The stool has helped _a lot_ with my back pain and improving my posture. I
have two versions, one with and without rollers. The one without rollers is
nicer to use, as the rollers don't always _lock_ meaning as one is bouncing
around the stool base might shift.

Aeris also make a more traditional desk chair based on the same principle, see
[https://www.aeris.de/en/3dee/](https://www.aeris.de/en/3dee/).

The price is about $1K for the Swopper, and for me was totally worth it! Also
it's built like a tank and weighs 10kg.

------
neilk
It's an extremely personal choice. Bodies are different.

The following are somewhat pricey options.

In my opinion the Knoll Regeneration is pretty good.

Hermann Miller chairs are also good, but the Aeron is probably the _least_
ergonomic thing they sell now – and definitely not "minimal". The Setu might
fit your criteria.

Just remember, the ideal chair for six hours of sitting doesn't exist; your
goal should be to keep changing your body position as much as is feasible.

[https://www.painscience.com/articles/chair-
trouble.php](https://www.painscience.com/articles/chair-trouble.php)

------
gwittel
The best chair varies person to person. There are some good things to try in
this thread, but ultimately trying one for a few minutes in a store is not
adequate. Buy from somewhere with a good return policy and support.

Years ago I'd tried a Humanscale Freedom. In store it felt great. After a day
I was sore. After a week I couldn't sit in it for more than 5 minutes without
a fiery pain running up and down my back. Back it went.

I ended up with a Steelcase Think with the mesh back (I liked it was lighter
and simpler vs the Leap), and have been using it for 12 years. 7 of those were
working from home full time.

In the end what works for me (good chair, fully adjustable thin keyboard tray,
height adjustable monitor) may not be right for you. There are no absolutes in
ergo. But the guidelines around monitor height, arm angles and positioning,
etc are a place to start.

Even with the right chair, take a look at the rest of your setup.
Wrist/shoulder pain -- Is your keyboard or mouse position OK? Are you using a
wrist rest when you should have none? Shoulder/neck/back pain -- How about
your monitor height, do you hunch or lean a lot?

------
danielbarla
Some decent options in this thread, I thought I'd add some general advice,
which I could have used in the past.

Firstly, figure out if you want / need a neck rest. This turns out to be
important for me, and I would not want a chair that doesn't have one (this
point could be expanded with exceptions).

Next, adjustability is key. Some things are standard (backrest angle, height),
but many are rarer. For me, being able to adjust the height of the armrest was
eye-opening. Without this, you will either slouch in the chair, or hold your
elbows in the air, neither of which are ideal.

Lastly, a word about sturdiness and durability. Some chairs start to misbehave
as they age, e.g. I once had a cheap office chair which started to "list"
slightly. I didn't pay much attention until I noticed frequent cramps on one
side of my back, and realised it's because I'm sitting at a few degrees angle
to the right.

Overall my advice would be: get the right chair (for you), sit correctly in
it, and do plenty of exercise. The best chair in the world doesn't help enough
if you sit for 14 hours every day, without any of the latter.

~~~
Insanity
Seconded the last point. For me, starting to work out in the gym was a better
improvement than just making changes around my desk.

For OP: Personally I don't have a super fancy chair, cost me about 80-100 euro
IIRC but don't even know what "brand" it is. Generic office chair :P

------
gulbrandr
I use the Variable balans chair from Varier [1]. It is particularly useful to
keep your back straight and in a good position. It's also important to place
your screen at the correct height to avoid neck pains.

[1] [https://varierchairs.com/product/variable-balans-
quickship/](https://varierchairs.com/product/variable-balans-quickship/)

~~~
shem73
I've had a Stokke Duo for 23 years. Varier is a new name for the company and
the Duo is a milder version of Varier Gravity Balans [1]. It's been so good
that I just recently had it reupholstered. I've tried Gravity and find it
excellent as well. With a nudge you can change between four different
positions. The positions are quite stable, it's not like a rocking chair.

[1]
[https://varierchairs.com/product/gravity/](https://varierchairs.com/product/gravity/)

------
drakonka
We got fancy ergonomic chairs when moving offices a few years ago and
immediately after the move I developed back pain. I tried adjusting the chair
and we even had trained professionals come to help us adjust them, but it
didn't seem to work. A coworker of mine had gotten a kneeling chair for his
back issues at the same office, but that didn't work for him, so he let me
borrow it. I noticed a positive difference immediately. The chair is a Varier
Wing Balans and I have been using it at work for several years now.

When we switched to WFH due to the virus, we were unable to take office
equipment home aside from necessary hardware which was securely shipped to us.
Because of this and because the switch was too sudden for anyone to really be
able to prepare their home environments, we got an allowance to buy some home
office equipment and many people opted for chairs. The Wing Balans was a bit
expensive for me to justify, so instead I got the Varier Variable Balans. Also
a kneeling chair, but no adjustable height. Aside from being much cheaper, one
thing I love is that it sits on two rocking rails instead of a wheeled base. I
am a fidgeter and it lets me rock back and forth as I work. It lets me have
just as much flexibility in my sitting position as the Wing Balans at the same
time.

The one negative is that it can be quite fiddly to place properly - the Wing
Balans single swivel foot does not get in the way of certain table legs as
much as these two rails. I also learned that to take full advantage of this
chair a height adjustable desk is recommended (which we have at work, but
which I do not have at home). For example, if I want to sit on it by putting
one or both feet up on the shin rests, my knees hit the underside of my
normal-height desk. I've purchased a height-adjustable laptop stand which
should be here this week and look forward to using the chair with that setup.

------
madjayhawk
Just ordered a Herman Mill Aeron from Crandall. They have a 10% off sale going
on. 2 year warranty. It is taken apart, inspected, damaged parts replaced,
steam cleaned, new cylinder, and put back together. Free Shipping (both ways
if you do not like the chair).

I got bigger cylinder and better casters. Paid around $530 with discount.
Could have gotten a used chair off of CraigsList for $350 and taken a chance.
To be sure this chair is expensive. My current chair cost $89 and I hate it.
This Aeron is hopefully my last chair. I'm old and spend a lot of time contest
programming.

Appreciate all the comments people made. Really helped me to make a decision.
Shows we are all in this together especially now. Thanks.

------
pplonski86
Good for back: [https://www.lifespanfitness.com/workplace/treadmill-
desks](https://www.lifespanfitness.com/workplace/treadmill-desks)

I have this one with an electric-height desk (custom built) and switch between
chair and treadmill. I would recommend it. However, the treadmill, when not
used, is taking a lot of place.

------
BrandoElFollito
10€ inflatable ball.

I got rid of a chair four years ago, in favour of a large inflatable ball. I
got mine from Decathlon (a French sports outlet) for about 10€, I took the XXL
size (the largest, maybe it was XL).

I subjectively feel that I have less back pains, I move on the ball all the
time (twists, jumps) and when I remember I lay fown with my upper back on the
ball and feet on the ground.

One person asked me once to please stop bouncing during a video confrence
because he was feeling sea sick. This is to say that one really moves all the
time with such a ball.

------
avetisk
I bought recently from [https://www.be-mydesk.com/16-chaise-de-bureau-
professionnell...](https://www.be-mydesk.com/16-chaise-de-bureau-
professionnelle)

But unfortunately AFAIK they're only implemented and deliver in France.

I've been using the Polo model [https://www.be-mydesk.com/chaise-de-bureau-
professionnelle/1...](https://www.be-mydesk.com/chaise-de-bureau-
professionnelle/1890-polo-chaise-de-bureau-lumineuse-assise-confortable-et-
support-lombaire.html#/3146-couleur-vert_foret_gris_clair)

And it's just heaven :)

Their chairs are extremely configurable and sturdy but most importantly they
are amazingly comfortable.

------
salt-licker
Modway Articulate is what we have for everyone in our office:
[https://www.amazon.com/Modway-Articulate-Ergonomic-Office-
Ch...](https://www.amazon.com/Modway-Articulate-Ergonomic-Office-
Chair/dp/B006IY89ZA)

At $150 I find it comfortable enough to sit in all day without issue, which is
rare even among more expensive chairs I’ve tried. One of our employees has
ergonomic issues and loves it. I really like having the ability to adjust seat
tilt and back tilt separately, as well as initial back height. The only
downside is the armrests don’t go low enough to fit under your desk easily, so
we generally leave the armrests off when building them

------
roel_v
I have a Herman Miller Mirra 2 that I like a lot. But it's very personal, you
should go try several out, which in most of the world you can't right now.
Higher end chairs also come in multiple sizes, making it even more important
to try them out.

~~~
hirundo
My favorite thing about the Mirra 2 is how you can set it to follow you when
you lean forward, and it still gives good back support.

The worst thing is that it's so comfortable I can sit in it for many hours
straight, so I don't get up and move around as much.

------
cepp
Late but wanted to chime in.

Although not possible right now, the best way to test chairs is to go to a
Design Within Reach (a Herman Miller subsidiary). They employ chair
specialists in the showroom who can work with you to find the best chair.
People vary a lot and things like seat-pan sizes are not universal. Finding
the right chair with the right options takes time.

I went in thinking I would get the Sayl and left with a Mirra 2 due its
customizability which enabled full back support and a better seat-pan.

You can spend a whole day their testing the full offering. For instance, the
Aeron comes in 3 sizes and without going and testing them you might not know
which is best for you!

------
tummybug
Probably not the answer you want to hear but the best office chair is no
chair. I only have a standing desk at home and my back/legs are so much better
after 3 weeks of WFH than they have ever been.

~~~
Krasnol
It surely is not something for everybody.

I'm almost 2m tall so always had back and chair problems so I took the
opportunity to switch my desk to a standing one for 4 months with a college
who went on a project abroad. It was hell from the first to the last day. Not
only was standing problematic, it distracted me so much I got angry and used
every opportunity to get away from it and to sit and talk to other colleges in
their offices (been told about it at some point because I didn't even realise
it).

I'd say if you're not OK with it after 4 months, you probably won't be after 4
years.

I joined a swimming club again. It helped.

~~~
joshschreuder
I’m tall too (190) and found standing very uncomfortable too. I had a standing
mat and monitor arms too, and I think it made my mid back pain worse than it
was before. I think a lot of ergonomic recommendations are very personal.

------
KlaymenDK
Speaking as a European, do USians have access to HÅG chairs, or some of the
other brands designed by Peter Opsvik? They definitely allow varied sitting
positions and have a very high ergonomic track record.

See for instance: [https://store.flokk.com/global/en-
gb/products?type=office%20...](https://store.flokk.com/global/en-
gb/products?type=office%20chairs)

------
camhart
[https://www.staples.com/Tempur-Pedic-Mesh-Computer-and-
Desk-...](https://www.staples.com/Tempur-Pedic-Mesh-Computer-and-Desk-Office-
Chair-Fixed-Arms-Black-Black-TP7000-RAV-COAL/product_1539761)

$240 right now. I prefer it over the tp9000 because of the lumbar support.
Great chair at that price--unbeatable in my opinion.

------
knbknb
Years ago I have made a bargain deal by buying a used Vitra office chair
[https://www.vitra.com/en-us/office](https://www.vitra.com/en-us/office) .
Some company got rid of a whole lot of them, and another company refurbished
them.

I think adjustable armrests are indespensable for a good office chair.

------
veidr
I have the "Remastered" version of the Aeron chair, and I love it. I've been
using it for several years and it still feels like new.

It is mesh-based, although not super minimalist.

[https://www.btod.com/blog/aeron-classic-vs-
remastered/](https://www.btod.com/blog/aeron-classic-vs-remastered/)

------
tobylane
An exercise ball, the right one for the height of your desk. I'm tall, at a
high fixed desk, so I'm on a 75cm ball. It forces me to wiggle a little, and
to straighten my back. They're better than the mesh chairs, and under £40.
It's certainly more acceptable for home than the office, though I hope that
changes.

------
RickJWagner
My GoodForm propeller chair, circa 1958. I bought it at Goodwill for $10, it
has lasted years longer than any other office chair in my home office.

The styling is timeless, the construction indestructable. I have had to
replace the castors and one of the arms is missing a piece of plastic, but
that's not bad for 60 years of service.

------
tareqak
I got the Steelcase Gesture based on the recommendation from The Wirecutter
here: [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-
chair/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair/) . I like it.

~~~
pxtail
My Steelcase Gesture has uneven armrests, after I noticed it I also checked
other chairs in the office and almost every one of them has this flaw. It's
not much - maybe 0.5cm but it is impossible to adjust it to same level. It's
not that much of a problem - after sitting for a while and concentrating on
work my mind loses 'awareness' of this problem (or maybe body adjusts? skews?)
Another thing is that seat/seat angle is profiled in such way that I have
feeling of slowly sliding down over time. Overall chair is sturdy solid etc.
but for this price it shouldn't have mentioned flaws. I wouldn't buy it again.

------
janjongboom
I really like my Autonomous chair ([https://www.autonomous.ai/office-
chairs/ergonomic-chair](https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-
chair)) - prefer it over Aeron and decently priced at under 400$.

------
darkteflon
Lots of recommendations for the Steelcase Leap here. I’ve not tried it, but
I’ve been using a Steelcase Think for about 12 years and have found it to be
superlative. Can’t imagine sitting on anything else for an extended period.

Fwiw I have also tried an Aeron - it wasn’t for me at all.

------
deltron3030
Something that isn't too costly, is comfy (thick cushion), designed to last
(one of the product design objectives) and blends into a more classic mid
century modern environment (Apple style) is the Alefjäll chair from Ikea.

------
dhoerl
I had an old Staples office chair and started having terrible Piriformis pains
in my hip - I think it was a broken spring pushing on the hip but who knows.

I kept reading about different chairs, and as many have mentioned, the most
important aspect for programmers is to move around and get up from time to
time.

I ended up trying a "SONGMICS Standing Desk Chair, Adjustable Height Ergonomic
Standing Stool", which I got from Amazon.

Trust me, you won't sit in one position all day, and my butt does get a bit
sore when I sit for 2 hours, but after a week the hip issue disappeared, and
its been nine months now and I'm satisfied with it.

The one aspect of this particular stool is that it pivots a bit so you can
option to shift some weight onto your feet.

Not that I don't dream of a comfy captains chair (I did read and archive this
discussion), but its an option you might want to consider.

------
wink
I got a Steelcase Gesture a few years ago, I found a marked down exhibition
piece with a few scratches. It's the best office chair I've ever had, but I've
never had a Herman Miller, so not sure how they compare.

------
pcunite
Neutral Posture is worth consideration. I do wish for a better arm support
system, like the Aeron. I chose the Neutral Posture, however, because of the
way the back support worked. Seating is a very personal thing.

------
mstaoru
Herman Miller Embody is great, but hard to clean (or prepare to pay 25-35% of
its price for the service) and looks terrible after 9 years of use. Similar
age Aeron looks new, but my back much prefers the Embody.

------
pcvarmint
I'm still using my Aeron after 20 years, but the best chair for you is the one
with most comfort, the best encouragement of good posture, the best durability
and longevity, etc.

------
petewailes
Steelcase Leap or Humanscale Freedom would by my recommendations.

------
systemvoltage
Aeron. Look no further.

~~~
oyebenny
Wow, didn't realize that these were actually recommended. I have grown to
dislike these so much because these chairs are in every company I've worked
for. Ugh.

~~~
Tepix
That's an odd reason to dislike something. Perhaps they are everywhere for a
reason?

------
nunez
I got a refurbished Hermann Miller Aeron chair for $230 or so after using them
at a bunch of client sites for ~5 years. It's been a great purchase.

------
meddlepal
Bought a WorkPro 9000 Quantum from OfficeMax a year ago and it has been my
favorite chair (and I used to have an Aeron when I worked in an office).

------
7fYZ7mJh3RNKNaG
I'm pretty happy with my Herman Miller Celle. And it comes in one size only so
you don't have to guess anything.

------
chewxy
I have used my Ergohuman for about 10 years now in my home office. No
complaints. Still looking for an ideal table tho

------
somid3
Ergohuman — have had mine for a decade. They have sent me replacement parts
for free. Amazing.

------
deanebarker
I have used the same Aeron for 12 years. It's so good that I just never think
about it.

------
ttn
Ikea järvfjället is a decent option.

------
CraneWorm
ikea markus

